# Riesen Problem - Wo bekomme ich von Toshiba Treiber her???



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

Guten Tag Leute,

ich habe nun einen anderen Firmenlaptop bekommen. Ein Toshiba A505D S6968. Dort habe ich nun Windows 7 Home Premium 32bit drauf. Der Laptop läuft so weit. Doch ich habe keinen einzigen Treiber für den Laptop. 

Auf der Homepage von Toshiba kann ich nur 2 Tools herunter laden die aber nicht funktionieren 

Kann mir jemand helfen für den Toshi Satellite A505D Treiber zu finden? Bei Toshiba selbst komme ich nicht weiter. Was muss ich den da machen um stink normal Treiber wie bei Asus/ HP und Co herunter zu laden???


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. November 2010)

Also Treiber für das A500D für Win 7 hab ich da gefunden (auf der Homepage), nur ich weiß nicht inwieweit die Laptops vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

Und wie hast du das gemacht? Ich finde nur das BIOS oder das Handbuch zum herunter laden. Aber Software und Treiber finde ich nirgends.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. November 2010)

Ich geb dir mal einen Link ich hoffe das du da was siehst. Klick mich

Edit: Hab gerade mal geschaut mußt nur das Produktreiterchen verändern.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich geb dir mal einen Link ich hoffe das du da was siehst. Klick mich
> 
> Edit: Hab gerade mal geschaut mußt nur das Produktreiterchen verändern.


Ach jetzt verstehe ich, für die A500D Serie gibt es gar kein 32bit Support. Na das ist ja ... 

Ich danke dir ConNerVos, ich habe schon aufgegeben an Toshiba zu glauben


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. November 2010)

Purer Zufall das ich das wußte , hatte letztens das selbe Problem mit einem noch älteren Laptop der Firma Toshiba und brauchte Treiber … naja das Teil war aber wirklich zu alt, nun wirds wohl gerade von indischen Müllkindern recycled.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2010)

Hier is der Link für die win7-Treibersuche: Windows 7 Drivers herunterladen: ich finde da aber nur Treiber für das A500D, nicht A505D. Vielleicht gehen die aber auch, oft sind die Modelle nur unwesentlich unterschiedlich. Wenn die nicht passen, kriegst Du halt ne Fehlermeldung.

*edit* too late


----------



## Idefix Windhund (29. November 2010)

Man man man hat Toshiba eine doofe Treiberseite. Ich dachte schon IBM wäre schlimm. Ich bin nun auf die Toshiba .com Seite. Habe mein Laptop ausgewählt und bekam 32bit Treiber. Suche ich durch Google nach mein Laptop komme ich auch auf die Toshiba Seite, klicke ich bei der Seite auf Treiber bekomme ich nur 2 Tools die nicht gehen. Ich musste also erst auf die .com Homepage von Toshiba und mich dann herunter zu mein Modell hangeln und da da auf einmal gibt es Treiber.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. November 2010)

Ein weiteres Problem besteht immer noch. Ich bekomme für ein "Unbekanntes Gerät" keine Treiber. Ich vermute mal dass das was mit einem Hotkey zu tun hat. Alle Hotkeys leuchten bis auf ein Symbol was die Erde als Apfel darstellt. So ein Öko Symbol. Was könnte das den sein?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (30. November 2010)

ka was das  ist, aber es kann gut sein, dass es seitens win7 nicht für alles treiber gibt.
bei meinem 4 jahre alten acer läuft win7 auch sauber, aber das laufwerk brennt seit win7 nicht mehr.
liegt an dem treiber. unter xp brennt das teil normal.
auch miene gfk kann nicht durch ati ccc erkannt werden. 
wird wohl ein fehler vvon win7 sein.
was dagegen hilft; glaub da hilft nichts.
wenns ein älteres gerät ist kann das durchaus vorkommen. selbst neure geräte, wo vista drauf war, gibt es keine 100% treiberkompatibilität


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. November 2010)

Ich habe bei Toshiba nun etwas gefunden das sich Eco ... nennt. Eigentlich dachte ich ich hätte gestern alles an Treibern und Tools herunter geladen und war bis 23Uhr mit dem Laptop beschäftigt. Und nun suche ich gezielt nach Eco oder Webcam Treiber und Tools und es tauchen auf ein mal Tools und Treiber auf die gestern definitiv nicht mit angezeigt wurden. Also die Treiberpolitik von Toshiba soll mal jemand verstehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal bei Vista-Treiber gucken, denn die funzen meist auch mit Win 7 zusammen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du auch mal bei Vista-Treiber gucken, denn die funzen meist auch mit Win 7 zusammen.


Gerade das Eco und die Webcam Geschichte war nur  für Windows Vista. Ich habe aber immer Windows 7 Treiber anzeigen lassen 

Na ja ... wenn ich jetzt sage das der Laptop wieder zurück geht da er defekte Aufweist und ich mir all die mühe (mal wieder) hätte sparen können, werde ich dann gesteinigt? 

Computer sind so undankbar, man hegt Sie und pflegt Sie und dürfen neben einem im Bett schlafen damit man jede Böse Fehlermeldung weg klicken kann und dann dankt es die Kiste einem mit USB Wackelkontakten, Wackelkontakten im Lautsprecher, ...


----------

